# Hurricane insurance



## alex_sauvage (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking to charter a sailboat in BVI in October and thought that it would be prudent to get "hurricane insurance". But having hard time finding any information regarding it. Does anybody has any experience get separate "hurricane insurance" for charter or it is a part of "normal" travel insurance?


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

Are you talking hurricane insurance so if your flight gets cancelled or if you can't take the boat off the dock.. or for possible damage to the boat you are chartering?


----------



## alex_sauvage (Aug 31, 2012)

Subaqua said:


> Are you talking hurricane insurance so if your flight gets cancelled or if you can't take the boat off the dock.. or for possible damage to the boat you are chartering?


Mostly about inability to leave the dock due to the coming storm, or if charter company will recall boats back due to the same reason. I am pretty sure they won't want their boat out with the hurricane coming (neither I want to be caught out there in the real storm). Flight delay can be covered by "normal" travel insurance


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

On that I'm not sure, I see with the company I'm with, if they cancel, you will get a credit towards another charter, but if you cancel due to weather, it's considered cancelled and their cancellation policy comes into effect.


----------



## alex_sauvage (Aug 31, 2012)

Subaqua said:


> On that I'm not sure, I see with the company I'm with, if they cancel, you will get a credit towards another charter, but if you cancel due to weather, it's considered cancelled and their cancellation policy comes into effect.


I just assume that if there named storm in the area, charter company won't let you out in any case. Moreso , they probably will want to secure boat somehow, put it "on hard"


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If the charter company can't sell that insurance to you, or include it in your package, or refer you to someone that can sell it...

Wouldn't that be a good reason to check out other companies that provide a little more customer service?


----------



## alex_sauvage (Aug 31, 2012)

hellosailor said:


> If the charter company can't sell that insurance to you, or include it in your package, or refer you to someone that can sell it...
> 
> Wouldn't that be a good reason to check out other companies that provide a little more customer service?


Maybe... but even if charter company would refer me to some other business I probably would seek second opinion (if possible). Would you choose your auto insurance company based on car dealership recommendation or you will try to get another opinion and talk to your friends??


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd certainly try to get multiple referrals, but asking someone who deals with an issue all the time isn't always a bad place to start. Travel agencies (are there are left?) often sell trip insurance, and they often know they've got to be competitive at it, too.

There's also an advantage to buying everything in one package, from one vendor. They can't point you to the other guy and say "Not my problem" when the whole package IS their problem. That could easily outweigh a couple of bucks.


----------

